# UTI connaisseurs needed



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie has a UTI, she had a urinalysis done that showed some (unknown) bacterias in her urine.

She has been on Clavaseptin for about 10 days, 4 days remaining. I read that when it’s a simple UTI, antibiotics usually work within 48 hours. I see no improvement after 10 days. So I will assume that it’s a more complex UTI that needs more testing and treatment.

Beckie came with a six week insurance that I will not renew. I have 2 weeks left. I plan on making an appointment for this week. Since the insurance company will likely be paying 80%, I figure I might as well make the most of it and have as much done as possible.

What are the tests I should do next, you think ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We have a follow-up appointment on friday. She needed to be finished with her clavaseptin before we went. She finishes wednesday pm.

They will probably want to do a culture, with means inserting a needle directly into her bladder. I am freaking out a little bit about that. It sounds horrific...

In the mean time she really can’t hold it. She has to go the same as an 8 week old puppy, ie every 1-3 hours, and after every nap, playtime. She goes at least 10 times a day outside, including once during the night. Which is really not good for me, with my health. This is far from ideal but there is nothing I can do except hope it goes away really soon.

I manage to have 0 or 1 accident per day. She would be housebroken for sure if she didn’t have that problem. We had 0 poop accident since she has been here.

I find she smells a little bit like pipi, I double checked everything and there is no wet bed in the house. I guess it’s from peeing so much everyday... I am way too scared to shave or scissor her genital area very close. So there is smelly hair around there.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

When Pericles had the UTI/ Struvite crystals the vet said he didn't know if the infection caused the crystals, or the crystals caused the infection. In any case, it cleared up quickly with the antibiotics and the special diet. But for sure, if they haven't done it, they need to do microscopic analysis to look for crystals. 

For that type of crystals, you need to help your dog make more acid urine (apparently when it's too alkaline they get infections). So you either need one of those vet-pushed diets, or something that is more acid. I did some research and came up with petcurean's GO food, made with duck, for dogs with food sensitivities. The other one that is working very well is Holistic Blend Lamb and Rice. It's a Canadian company in Mississauga.

Jupiter and Hecuba both had urine taken from their bladders directly. They use some sort of catheter, don't think of it as a needle. They didn't squeal too much.

If you have clippers, you can cut around her genitals and her anus pretty easily without hurting her and this might also help any infection. Bon courage!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

marialydia said:


> When Pericles had the UTI/ Struvite crystals the vet said he didn't know if the infection caused the crystals, or the crystals caused the infection. In any case, it cleared up quickly with the antibiotics and the special diet. But for sure, if they haven't done it, they need to do microscopic analysis to look for crystals.
> 
> For that type of crystals, you need to help your dog make more acid urine (apparently when it's too alkaline they get infections). So you either need one of those vet-pushed diets, or something that is more acid. I did some research and came up with petcurean's GO food, made with duck, for dogs with food sensitivities. The other one that is working very well is Holistic Blend Lamb and Rice. It's a Canadian company in Mississauga.
> 
> ...


Merci !

Do they have to stay on this food forever ? If not for how long ?

I do groom her myself with a clipper, but I am too scared to do genitals and anus. I once made Merlin bleed when clipping around the anus and I am a little traumatized...

For the culture, I read there are two ways : with a catheter, which might be a risk because of bacteria entering, or with a needle, which is how my vet does it. They won’t do it in front of me, I don’t take these things very well.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Dechi if you are scared to use the clippers around her vulva, when you go to the vet, mention that you are concerned that the excess hair probably isn't helping anything and you could ask them to just take it off really fast (hopefully it is someone who knows what they are doing - but it really isn't hard.) I wish I was your neighbor I would do it for you, it only takes about 30 seconds!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Dechi if you are scared to use the clippers around her vulva, when you go to the vet, mention that you are concerned that the excess hair probably isn't helping anything and you could ask them to just take it off really fast (hopefully it is someone who knows what they are doing - but it really isn't hard.) I wish I was your neighbor I would do it for you, it only takes about 30 seconds!


I wish you were my neighbor too ! ;-)

Thanks for the idea !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi, I had a cat years ago with a UTI that they used a needle to take a culture and sensitivity specimen from. Like you I was scared to death, that’s a long and frightening looking needle and the whole idea is unsettling. But he was fine, well he did have an infection cleared up with antibiotics, but he didn’t seem to be affected at all by the needle extraction of urine. I think the needle is less traumatic than a catheter in an animal that is not sedated nor under anesthesia, but I could be wrong and maybe others here have more experience. 

Hopefully Beckie will be fine after the sample of urine is removed.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Obviously you have a UTI diagnosis, so I am by no means trying to undercut that or say that that isn't contributing to the excessive urination.

But, how busy and active is Becky? How much does she drink? Does she gulp or sip a bit at a time?

The only reason I ask is that Shae (spoo) urinated frequently while uncrated - every 20-30 mins from 8 weeks til about 12 weeks, every 45-60 min from about 12-20 and at 6 mos she finally started having control. She's now at the point where she can hold it for a couple hours or so while out of her crate. She urinated frequently and a lot of volume too, not just dribble dribble. She always gulped lots of water at one time too. Before the yard was fenced and we could let her out all the time, I think she would hold back urine as well so that she could get more time outside. She went pee every single time we took her out, so we thought she had to go, but now I wonder if she was holding back a bit to go outside.

I guess the big difference between the two is that Shae was sleeping through the night (8hrs) quite a while ago (maybe around 12 weeks) and if crated and not moving she would hold it 2-4 hours at a time.

I wonder if some of the frequent urination is just Becky, but certainly think you should investigate further to rule out a more complicated UTI.

If your vet can clip up some of the genital hair, that would make it a lot cleaner. Shae always smelled too because she would go so often and sometimes would dribble on her legs.

I really hope you get this ongoing issue sorted out with Becky! Never any fun when treatments don't seem to be working as they're supposed to be.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

@Skylar, thank you !



galofpink said:


> Obviously you have a UTI diagnosis, so I am by no means trying to undercut that or say that that isn't contributing to the excessive urination.
> 
> But, how busy and active is Becky? How much does she drink? Does she gulp or sip a bit at a time?
> 
> ...


I am really glad to hear that. There are a lot of similarities with Shae and Beckie. She is an active puppy and she does drink more than I am used to seeing in older dogs. Sometimes a little bit, sometimes more. She runs and plays a lot, so it makes her thirsty. I also thought the infection could make her more thirsty.

But, I did notice a few days ago that she is having more accidents when loose in the house. No matter how often I take her out. She pees on command now so I am 100% sure she goes when I take her.

Yesterday, she had 3 accidents in the house, about 1 hour after going outside. Big puddles too, not just dribble.

Today I was gone from 0730 am to 2:30 but I had the dog sitter come at 10:30 and 1:30. She was crated and didn’t have an accident in her crate. So that was 3 hours, three times as much as when she had her accidents yesterday.

Also, during the night she is starting to be really good. She can now hold it for 7-8 hours. She goes to bed around 9pm, I take her out around 4 or 5 am, she goes back in her crate and we get up around 7 am.

I am trying very hard to teach her to tell me when she wants to go outside. It’s somewhat working, so to encourage her I let her out even if I know she just went and only wants to chase squirrels (she does have a big prey drive for a toy, lol !)

So yes, it could be what Shae is having. An immature bladder I guess you would call it, on top of the UTI. She is now 5 1/2 months old.

I will have a good discussion with the vet on friday ! Thank you for your insight!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I understand the frustration with the accidents - Shae was the same. You would take her out, know she peed and then she would leave a big hug puddle on the floor for you not very long after. She really had no "comprehension of holding it" or actually being physically able to hold it unless she was settled in her crate. She would look at you and squat within 1 second, leaving a puddle on the floor. It took her months just to be able to walk from the crate to the yard after the nighttime crating (I carried her for a very long time, so she wouldn't have an accident).

I was beginning to get concerned about testing for a UTI around 5 mos too, but luckily all of sudden her bladder just matured and I really do believe she had an overactive bladder and never had a UTI.

Hope you get some answers at the vet today!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kit had a UTI that became a kidney infection a few months ago. I thought she was just bad at holding it but at 6 months, all pups shouldn't have a problem anymore. I also had restricted her water intake to help with the housebreaking issue, which was a massive mistake. As soon as we gave her water, she would drink nonstop and yes that means she had a ton of accidents but it was due to her UTI. The vet put her on antibiotics but she wasn't feeling better after a week and I brought her to a second vet to get a culture done. We also had a CBC, which revealed her kidney infection because her values were way off. This was when she switched us to something stronger which cleared everything up.

If you have a female, you might want to see if she has a malformed vulva. Kit has a hypoplasia vulva or recessed vulva. It typically gets corrected naturally after the first heat cycle but if you spay her before that point, it needs to get correct via surgery.

I know you have a small dog but with our giant dog, we went through a costco size paper towel pack in two days. We went to using microfiber towels and then rewashing them like the olden times lol. It is really important for them to get a ton of water and accidents happen if you aren't home to let them out.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

snow0160 said:


> Kit had a UTI that became a kidney infection a few months ago. I thought she was just bad at holding it but at 6 months, all pups shouldn't have a problem anymore. I also had restricted her water intake to help with the housebreaking issue, which was a massive mistake. As soon as we gave her water, she would drink nonstop and yes that means she had a ton of accidents but it was due to her UTI. The vet put her on antibiotics but she wasn't feeling better after a week and I brought her to a second vet to get a culture done. We also had a CBC, which revealed her kidney infection because her values were way off. This was when she switched us to something stronger which cleared everything up.
> 
> If you have a female, you might want to see if she has a malformed vulva. Kit has a hypoplasia vulva or recessed vulva. It typically gets corrected naturally after the first heat cycle but if you spay her before that point, it needs to get correct via surgery.
> 
> I know you have a small dog but with our giant dog, we went through a costco size paper towel pack in two days. We went to using microfiber towels and then rewashing them like the olden times lol. It is really important for them to get a ton of water and accidents happen if you aren't home to let them out.


Good to know snow, thany you ! I haven’t restricted her water, I know it’s important to drink when you have a UTI. I also don’t plan on having her spayed before she is 12 months old or has had her first heat, if later than 12 months (which would be surprising with a small dog).

Right now she is having less accidents, but I don’t know if it’s because she’s getting better, I am getting better, or we both are... Hard to know.

Did your dog have to go more during the night as well ? Beckie can hold it for 8 hours at night in her crate.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

No it was like peeing around the clock and Kit put the Pee in PTSD. It was like a lake in my home and smelled like how you’d imagine in Florida summer lol. She went to the bathroom probably 8 times a day including night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Fresh news. I took her to her 3:30 appointment this pm. No more fleas. She has gained 1/2 lb and weighs 6 lbs now.

Vet suggested we do a cytology to make sure she doesn’t have bacterias in her urine anymore. Then if she did, we would have sent it for a culture, to see which bacterias she is resistant to.

Turns out she is cleared of any bacterias and everything is normal. She did mention she has very slightly elevated proteins, but said not to worry about that, since her urine was concentrated, it’s most probably nothing. She said she usually doesn’t tell owners but she knows I like to be on top of things, lol !

So now we’re down to 2 possibilities. First one, it’s behavioral and she will outgrow it. Second, it could be due to a malformation of some kind. This second option will be very costly to investigate, so I sure hope that’s not it...

I personnally believe it’s a mixture of not being housebroken yet and an immature bladder. The fact that she was at a petsitter who let her pee on pipi pads and sleep in her own pee for 6 days sure didn’t help.

On a side note, she hadn’t had any accident for almost 3 days now (I let her out a lot) but tonight, when we came home, even though she peed outside at the vet and it’s only 10 minutes away from home, she peed right in front of the patio door, in the middle of her dinner ! I managed to let out a stern NO, pick her up and bring her outside and she finished in the grass. Oh well, this only makes things more confusing !

About the kennel cough, the vet says she doesn’t seem to have it. She says she might have imitated other dogs while she was at the pet sitter and barked a lot, thus irritating her throat. Which is possible, because I know the sitter has a dog who barks uncontrollably. I really need to find another place for her... Also at the vet there was this big mixed dog, maybe 100 lbs, and she was barling at him for a while. She had never done this before. So the vet’s theory makes sense.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's good to know that health-wise Becky is fine............but yeah, I think you need to find a different sitter before Becky turns into one of those 'Yappy' poodles that everyone hates! LOL! Sounds like she learned some bad stuff over there!
As far as the peeing now that the UTI is taken care of, I agree with you and think you should just start over with housebreaking and wait and see if it is just an immature bladder!


----------

